# Welches Dateisystem



## McMorgen (27. Juni 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe einen Linuxrechner 24h zu laufen, der an einem für mich nicht immer erreichbaren Ort steht.
Nun kommt es trotz USV vor, dass der Rechner ausgeht ohne ordentlich runter zu fahren und dann sind meistens Fehler auf dem Dateisystem und der Rechner erwartet nach dem einschalten einen Eingriff an der Console.
Ich habe gehört, das es ein Dateisystem geben soll, bei dem es nicht vorkommt das es so zu den Fehlern kommt.

Kennt einer von euch so ein Dateisystem für Linux oder einen anderen Weg das Problem zu lösen? 

MfG McMorgen


----------



## JohannesR (27. Juni 2004)

Ich wuerde ein Dateisystem mit Journaling vorschlagen, ext3 beispielsweise.


----------



## Sway (27. Juni 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Johannes Röttger _
> *Ich wuerde ein Dateisystem mit Journaling vorschlagen, ext3 beispielsweise.  *



Ich würde ext3 nicht nur als Beispiel nennen, sondern es direkt vorschlagen. Es ist mit das stabilste und bei einem nicht ordnungsgemäßen Shutdown braucht es nur minimale Zeit zum überprüfen. 
Journaling Filesysteme speichern die Zugriffe und alle nicht abgeschlossenen Bereiche werden gecheckt. Bei Filesystem ohne journaling muss alles überprüft werden.


----------



## JohannesR (27. Juni 2004)

RaiserFS und XFS sollten aber auch genannt werden.


----------



## DeathAngel (28. Juni 2004)

Wie meine Vorredner schon richtig genannt haben sind die Dateisysteme ext3  und reiserfs  genau die Dateisystem die du brauchen würdest.
Aber auch bei diesen Dateisystem sollte man es mit dem nicht-ordentlichen herunterfahren nicht allzu übertreiben, weil auch hier Fragmente verloren gehen können.


----------



## McMorgen (28. Juni 2004)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten.

Ist ext3 bzw. ReiserFS standartmäßig bei Suse Linux 7.2 dabei?
Hatte bis jetz immer ext2 drauf gehabt


----------



## Sway (28. Juni 2004)

Also min. ext3 sollte selbst bei Suse7.2 dabei sein. 
Solltest dir aber überlegen etwas aktuelleres zu besorgen. Soweit ich weiss gibt es für Suse7.3 und kleiner, keine Sicherheitupdates mehr. Ist dein Rechner immer im Netz kann es ernsthafte Sicherheitsprobleme geben. Suse 9.1 soll es jetzt wohl auch zum Kostenlosen Download geben (Tutorials.de News)


----------



## McMorgen (28. Juni 2004)

Das es Suse Linux 9.1 schon kostenlos zum Herunterladen gibt wusste ich noch nicht. Dann werd ich die Version mal nehmen.
Der Rechner ist zwar nicht im Internet aber kann ja trotzdem nicht schaden.

Dan werd ich das über die nächsten Tage mal ausprobieren.
Danke für die Hilfen


----------



## JohannesR (28. Juni 2004)

ext3 sollte ab Linux 2.2.x funktionieren, wenn ich mich recht erinnere...


----------

